# Chloe is unwell :(



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Last night after her dinner, which she was excited for as usual, Chloe became lethargic and was cowering and licking. After about an hour she snapped out of it and was back to her usual perky self. 

This morning she was doing zoomies is in the kitchen while I was making her breakfast but after she ate it same thing, lethargic, doesn't want to move, cowering, licking, just looking generally miserable. I've decided to go into work late so I can take her to the vet this morning, they open in half an hour so I will take her straight in.

Please keep you fingers crossed for my little princess.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh no, I hope it's nothing. I would do the same thing. Keep us informed.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I will keep her in my thoughts. Hopefully it is nothing serious. You did the right
thing by bringing her in Sarah. Better safe than sorry. Sending lots of love and
healing wishes Chloe's way. Keep us posted.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor Chloe!  I hope it's just nothing. I will be thinking of her. Hugs!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope you get reassuring news from the vet. It sounds like she is in pain. We had a frenchie who acted exactly like that and turns out it was intervertebral disc disease which is very painful. Hang in there. Keep us posted.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooohh poor Chloe. I hope it's just nothing. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

NOT CHLOE- Chloe cannot be ill!!! It breaks my heart to hear that one of your trio is not feeling 100%. Please let us know how it went at the vet.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

C'mon girl, it's nearly midday and I'm all cramped up from keeping everything crossed! 

There's got to be some good news by now, something simple like, "The cool evening and morning southern air are found to be quite disagreeable to your Princess Mrs Jones"


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So the vet thought what I thought, that because it's so immediate after she eats it could be a partial obstruction in her upper GI tract. Apart from her being slightly dehydrated the vet couldn't see anything wrong with her from the physical examination so that is a good sign. I had to leave her there, which broke my heart coz she was clawing to try and stay with me, and she will be sedated and have a barium x-ray to see if there is anything in her esophagus or stomach. She will be done early in the afternoon and then my husband will go and pick her up as he finishes work earlier than I do.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor, sweet, wonderful Chloe. Thank you for the update, and I hope she is okay!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Doesn't that just kill you when they try so hard to get to you? Keep us posted.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes, I will update once I hear something.

I got her weighted and she is a petite 2.1kg or 4.6lb - the vet said she looked like she was a perfect weight and remarked on her super shiny coat but had never heard of ZiwiPeak and was concerned I was feeding her an all meat diet - I assured her that ZP was a balanced complete diet and said she should google it coz its awesome. I got her patellas checked since she has this weird eggbeater action in her hind legs instead of the straight through action of both of the boys but apparently they are 100% ok so that's a relief. She will also have her retained baby tooth pulled while she is under sedation.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers are being sent your way that your little princess is ok.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor Chloe! Sending g thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Sending lots of love to you and sweet Chloe! Please keep us posted.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh Chloe baby honey sugar sweetheart  Miya and I are so sad to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope that when you go under, everything goes great and you wake up and are right back to beating up your brothers! As far as the dehydration..your mom probably already knows this, but pet water fountains encourage you animals to drink more. We have this one Amazon.com: Drinkwell Platinum Pet Fountain: Pet Supplies and it's great. It's cool bcuz the water is constantly cold and flowing so Miya and Taji drink lots o' water. The only bad thing is I have to clean it pretty often (weekly). Have you ever heard of these? 

I hope you get to feeling better very soon. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> oh Chloe baby honey sugar sweetheart Miya and I are so sad to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope that when you go under, everything goes great and you wake up and are right back to beating up your brothers! As far as the dehydration..your mom probably already knows this, but pet water fountains encourage you animals to drink more. We have this one
> Amazon.com: Drinkwell Platinum Pet Fountain: Pet Supplies
> Amazon.com: Drinkwell Platinum Pet Fountain: Pet Supplies and it's great. It's cool bcuz the water is constantly cold and flowing so Miya and Taji drink lots o' water. The only bad thing is I have to clean it pretty often (weekly). Have you ever heard of these?
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better very soon. I'll be thinking about you.


I haven't seen those, they look pretty cool. Mine just get water from our reverse ozmosis system in a bowl refilled every morning. Usually they all drink plenty (and pee plenty!) but this morning I couldn't get Chloe to drink. I will mix up some nutrical with some wather and syringe it into her mouth tonight if she's not feeling up to drinking - poor baby girl


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

reverse osmosis system, what's that? I'm intrigued. Tell me more


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> reverse osmosis system, what's that? I'm intrigued. Tell me more


It's a super effective water filtration system that gets every bit of nastiness out of your water, it will turn seawater into drinking water. We got it because my hubby wants a saltwater fish tank and those fish are super temperamental and will just up and die on you if you don't have your water treatment 100% up to scratch. We don't have the tank yet but he saw the system on sale so he grabbed it.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Just woke up from my Nanna Nap and came in to see where Chloe's at. Hmm, back to crossing everything for both of you.


----------



## nhowru (Jul 18, 2012)

How is she?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

FINALLY - The vet called!!! Chloe does not have an obstruction, thank goodness! She's not much of a chewer of random things, that's more the boys in my house so it would have been weird if she did. Apparently her stomach is full of food though, even though she was fed at 7am which they are a bit concerned about, she also didn't poop at all today so things just aren't working properly for her ATM. She will be on a medication to help her digestive motility so the food moves through her system which hopefully makes her feel better soon. I'm so relieved that its nothing more serious, I'm such an overprotective mother!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, that is good news! I hope the medicine makes her feel better soon! Hugs and kisses to Chloe from me and Toby.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oh, that is good news! I hope the medicine makes her feel better soon! Hugs and kisses to Chloe from me and Toby.


In between the 5,000 hugs and kisses I will be giving her tonight I will give her one from you - thanks!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OzChi said:


> In between the 5,000 hugs and kisses I will be giving her tonight I will give her one from you - thanks!



Make that 2! (one extra from me)

I'm glad she is ok. I was really worried.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to be late in seeing this thread....I hope Chloes meds work quickly and get things moving along....please let us know how she is doing, I am super sensitive when I hear about any of these little ones having GI issues....


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

overprotective is good! I would've done exactly the same. So how does this filtration system work. I guess I could google it..lol


----------

